# [NVIDIA] juz nie wiem co robic...

## Maqlik

Witam... Mam problem ze sterownikami do karty nVidia. Moja karta graf. to GeForce2 Ti co oznacza że nie moge używać sterowników wyższych niż seria 75.. i aktualnie mam zainstalowane sterowniki z serii 1.0.7167 bo te właśnie kernel ładuje bez problemu.  Jestem na kernelu 2.6.14-rc3-nitro1, a moj Xorg jest w wersji 6.8.2... W Kernel mam wkompilowane  vesafb-tng dla bootsplasha i wyższej rozdzielczosci w konsoli...

Przy starcie X-ów dostaje taki log:

```
(WW) NVIDIA: Chipset "GeForce2 Ti" in Device section "nVidia" isn't valid for this driver

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Śledziłem wszystkie ostatnie posty związane z problemami sterowników nVidia, ale niestety żaden nie rozwiązał mojego problemu... choć wsumie w ktorymś z wątków była rozmowa na temat udev... i po NVmakedevices (niepamietam dokladnie jak to leciało) X-y startowały... ale przy starcie np enemyterriotry dostawałem komunikat o braku GLX.

Czy ktoś miał podobną sytuacje i jakoś sobie z tym poradził?

Pozdrowiam...

----------

## BeteNoire

Ten driver nazywa się nvidia a nie nVidia, kto Ci w ogóle powiedział, żeby pisać to przez duże V ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Maqlik

ale to jest gupie na tym forum... ktos nie wie jak pomuc to musi gupoty pisac... to spam jest!! zobacz sobie na logo firmy i tam "N" jest male i nastepnie "V" duze jak i reszta, a ja pisze tak z przyzwyczajenia... w configach nie buj nic pisze z malej...

POZDRO

----------

## BeteNoire

Ok, mój błąd, źle zrozumiałem komunikat, który podałeś. (Ale popatrz i Ty na swoje błędy - ortograficzne :/  )

Z tego co wiem identyfikator karty w sekcji Device musi być taki sam jak w sekcji Screen. U mnie jest tak:

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>  Identifier  "GeForce FX 5200"
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

Może o to tu chodzi? Masz tą samą nazwę karty wpisaną w obu tych miejscach, które pogrubiłem?

----------

## Piecia

Witam,

U siebie mam GeForce 2MX, i fakt wcześniej były problemy z nowszymi sterownikami, musiałem kożystać ze starych wersji. Na dzień dzisiejszy normalnie emerguję najnowesz pakiety nvidi 1.0.7676-r1, vesa-tng nie gryzie się z nvidią, xorg w wesji 6.8.2-r6.

----------

## Maqlik

```
Section "Device"

Identifier "nVidia GeForce2 Ti"

(...)

Section "Screen"

Device "nVidia GeForce2 Ti"

```

Xorg jest skonfigurowany przez #Xorg -configure i jedyne poprawki jakie dałem to na rozdzileczość monitora i ustawień myszki... wienc reszta powinna być dobra.

P.S. Piecia zobacz tutaj http://www.nvidia.pl/object/linux_supported_pl.html

----------

## _troll_

jesli w xorg.conf masz linijke 'Chipset' -> wywal ja.

jesli nie masz, to moze laskawie wklej wpis sekcji Device tutaj? chyba, ze mamy sie bawic we wrozki (niestety od dwoch lat w totka nie wygrywam, wiec nie licz na rzetelna pomoc!!)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## naresh

A mi sie wydaje ze poprostu udev nie utworzyl mu odpowiednich urzadzen i stad te problemy  :Neutral: 

----------

## martin.k

 *naresh wrote:*   

> A mi sie wydaje ze poprostu udev nie utworzyl mu odpowiednich urzadzen i stad te problemy 

 

Dlatego ciągle jadę jeszcze na dev pod 2.6.14  :Smile: 

Jakoś mnie ten udev nie przekonuje  :Smile: 

Ale to tylko mój subiektyny wybór, który pewnie dostanie w d...ę gdy Greg KH przeforsuje "ubicie" starego dev'a

----------

## Maqlik

Usunolem "Chipset" i teraz mam inny blad... 

Moja skecja Device:

```
Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "nVidia"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]"

   Card        "nv GeForce2 Ti"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

a Error jaki aktualnie wychodzi wyglada tak:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 
```

----------

## Xax

Kilka wskazowek odnosnie sterownikow nvidii i konfiguracji xorga.

Po pierwsze:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

Nie zaszkodzi 

```
opengl-update nvidia

lub

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Po drugie (w xorg.conf):

```

Load       "glx"

#Load       "dri"

```

czyli glx aktywny, dri zahaszowany. Odszukaj i ustaw jak powyzej.

Po trzecie. Chcesz uzywac sterow nvidii, wiec w sekcji device powinno byc chyba Driver "nvidia". nv jest dostarczany z xorg.

Po czwarte, po kazdym upg. kernela, przeinstalowac nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx.

Po piąte. Jak cos nie dziala -> /var/log/Xorg.0.log

I ten plik tutaj wklejaj. To co wypluwa konsola po nieudanym odpaleniu X'ow jest malo przydatne.

Jak dotad nie mialem z nvidia problemow.

PS Konfiguracje kernela znajdziesz sam, jest tego multum na google  :Wink: 

----------

## naresh

Mialem te same bledy co ty kiedys... sprobuj odpalic /sbin/NVmakedevices.sh a potem odpalic xorga.

----------

## rzabcio

Znalazlem to dopiero po kilku tygodniach męczarni. Do tej pory po poprawnym instalowaniu nvidii (za rączkę z polskim HOWTO) otrzymywalem nieustannie:

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

Dopiero po poradzie naresh'a udalo się odpalić Xa z logiem nVidii.  :Smile:  Proponuję wrzucić to do manuala.

----------

